# Some pics of my new house



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My awesome fireplace in the great room









View of kitchen (lighting isn't good)









Better view of kitchen









Looking towards foyer and living room at front end of house









Another view of great room









Nice relaxing tub










My favourite little guy in the whole wide world









Hmmmmmm


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The house looks wonderful. I know you're going to enjoy it.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kathy your house is beautiful....I love that kitchen. Looks like your really going to enjoy it and Pipper too! Love the ripped toilet paper shot....made me laugh. Good luck in your new home!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful home. Looks so cozy ! I love the floors and the kitchen and that bath tub is what I need !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh it's beautiful Kathy!! I love the fireplace,and the kitchen... Well all of it ! I also love the little guy in the last picture!!! Enjoy your new home.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lovely! I like the special touch your little guy added. : )


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

What a beautiful house! Congratulations!
I love the fireplace, and the dark hardwood floors are beautiful.
It looks so cozy! Looks like you are all settled in already.
All of the photos are great, but I like the one of Pipper the best.
Has he adjusted well to the new home?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Heres a close up of the floors showing the colour variation and natural knots in the wood. Its really pretty.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Worth the work of the move~~~~~
Did you design it? 
Your baby fits right in!
Enjoy good health, much love and God's presence in your new home!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I love your new place!!! and sure love the decorater you hired


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Loving your kitchen!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> What a beautiful house! Congratulations!
> I love the fireplace, and the dark hardwood floors are beautiful.
> It looks so cozy! Looks like you are all settled in already.
> All of the photos are great, but I like the one of Pipper the best.
> Has he adjusted well to the new home?


Pipper adjusted fine. He doesn't care where he is as long as Mommy and Daddy are there too, plus there is more toilet paper to get into...lol



edelweiss said:


> Worth the work of the move~~~~~
> Did you design it?
> Your baby fits right in!
> Enjoy good health, much love and God's presence in your new home!


We explained to the builder what we wanted and he drew up the plans and kept changing things until everything was exactly what we wanted. We got to choose everything for the house....colours, styles etc.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love it all but especially the dark wood floors and the granite. It looks like there is a lot of "movement" in the granite. The TP courtesy of Pipper adds just the right touch to make your house a home!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Fantastic job you did on the new home-Wishing you many years of good memories and gods Blessings. Piper Looks Great and so happy.*

*Hey Pal Ill Send you some Angel Soft for a house warming gift. Yogi**


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I love it all but especially the dark wood floors and the granite. It looks like there is a lot of "movement" in the granite. The TP courtesy of Pipper adds just the right touch to make your house a home!


Yes the granite has lots of "movement" in it. Its exactly what I had always wanted. I love it!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Kathy, I love your new house especially the fireplace.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

The very best of luck in your beautiful new home. You certainly have it furnished very tastefully and looks very cozy and warm. And the toilet paper does an added "touch" to the decor!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! Your house turned out gorgeous!!!! What a great feeling, eh? :chili:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very nice !:aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the floors . But I love the pic of pipper the most!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your home is beautiful! I think what I love the most is that it truly looks like a home and not just a "house" if you know what I mean. The colors are beautiful and your kitchen is total perfection. Congrats!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

What a beautiful home! I'm pretty sure I could just die in that kitchen :wub:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Kathy, the house is gorgeous!! Love your kitchen so much!! And your floors are to die for!! Pipper looks very handsome on them. I see he claimed it as his new house with ripping some paper up!!  I would love to see the outside of your house too!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Beautiful new home, best wishes in it.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love it! You did a wonderful job!


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I love how Pipper was trying to help with the decorating of your new home!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I see you mislabeled Pipper's swimming pool as a "tub"


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Kathy, it's so beautiful and inviting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your compliments and best wishes. I love the house. Its exactly what I've always dreamed of. Our builder was awesome and did a fabulous job making it just what we wanted.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - it's just beautiful. Love the fireplace with the tv above so much. And what a beautiful kitchen. Every picture looks so inviting. And of little Pip is doing a little interior (or should we say inferior) designing with the toilet paper.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful! That was nice of you to allow Pipper to add his own decorative touches to the place!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your new home is absolutely beautiful!! You'll be creating many years of happy memories there! Enjoy!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great house , wishing you many happy years in your new home .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful house...enjoy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Gorgeous home Kathy! Pipper looks great on the dark flooring!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh. I love the fireplace, the kitchen granite countertop and the wood floors! BEAUTIFUL Kathy!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats on your new house, so pretty. :aktion033:


----------

